# Test fitting the GTS grille



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

What do you guys think? should i keep it black or paint it gray?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

paint it to match, then mesh it with dark grey, or black.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, what Kardon said.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Err...krylon chrome it?

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

are those G20 fog lights?

Looks good, now all you need is the bumper and you got a Sentra GTS:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dude, justin, i want that car..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, that does look hot.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks nice, i think do what kardon and wildmane says . would look nice..


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> paint it to match, then mesh it with dark grey, or black.


 I agree with Kardon


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think you should go with a lighter mesh, I hate it when you can see through to the hood latch.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

paint it either black or gunmetal, then paint your headlight and turn signals black or gun metal to match the grill. :drool: that would be awesome.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

take the hood latch out and paint it, use krylon "ultra flat" black. this will act as stealth so you wont see the latch at all and the flat will dont reflect so again you cant see it. paint the grill but if its too much maybe find another duplicolor to match your cars paint (im sure they have your color in some other name) 


GTS.......WTF! i have never seen that before! that bumper is killer! other than the GTR thats the only after market bumper i have ever looked at and not shutterd in disgust! wow...yum.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks guys for the suggestions, i'm just gonna wait till the weather gets better again and i will paint it. 



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> are those G20 fog lights?


Those are stock 98 SE foglights



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think you should go with a lighter mesh, I hate it when you can see through to the hood latch.


you're right, it sucks when you can see what's behind your grille especially if the only thing there is the hood latch. I think i will go for gray also for the mesh.



RBI*04 said:


> paint it either black or gunmetal, then paint your headlight and turn signals black or gun metal to match the grill. :drool: that would be awesome.


heheh that's a lot of work imo, i'm too lazy to do that this time 



1.6pete said:


> take the hood latch out and paint it, use krylon "ultra flat" black. this will act as stealth so you wont see the latch at all and the flat will dont reflect so again you cant see it. paint the grill but if its too much maybe find another duplicolor to match your cars paint (im sure they have your color in some other name)
> 
> GTS.......WTF! i have never seen that before! that bumper is killer! other than the GTR thats the only after market bumper i have ever looked at and not shutterd in disgust! wow...yum.


I will try to paint the mesh with gray first and if it's still visible then i will go with ultra flat black for the latch. hope that will work. and yes, those GTS bumpers are really sexy! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it would look better color-matched IMO
if i were you id spring the ~$30 and just have it painted at a shop

looks great


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> it would look better color-matched IMO
> if i were you id spring the ~$30 and just have it painted at a shop
> 
> looks great


shops here in my area charges a lot!  i'll just try and do it myself, hope it turns out good.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quepias said:


> heheh that's a lot of work imo, i'm too lazy to do that this time
> 
> 
> :


i think it would be awesome idea. but youre right. (it was one of my late late late LATE night ideas, that just popped into my head, i didnt really put much thought into, i was just like " BLACK GRILLE AND BLACK H/L's AND SIGNALS *NOW!!!* RAWR!!")


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> i think it would be awesome idea. but youre right. (it was one of my late late late LATE night ideas, that just popped into my head, i didnt really put much thought into, i was just like " BLACK GRILLE AND BLACK H/L's AND SIGNALS *NOW!!!* RAWR!!")


That's actually a good idea and i will definitely do it if my car was black.. Black all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

paint the grille to color match would look better imo


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

this is the first time i've heard of the sentra gts, where do i get info on this bad boy

oh... and where did you get that grill


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

cool, does that mean that the GTS grille is already available there locally? You guys just need a copy of the bumper then :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^simply stunning.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Ksilvia8 said:


> paint the grille to color match would look better imo


That's what i'm gonna do :thumbup: 



himbo said:


> this is the first time i've heard of the sentra gts, where do i get info on this bad boy
> 
> oh... and where did you get that grill


Here 
I got it from the philippines...



GTSboy said:


> cool, does that mean that the GTS grille is already available there locally? You guys just need a copy of the bumper then


I'm not really sure if it's available here in the US since i got mine overseas... yah i wish i can import that bumper too!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Quepias said:


> That's what i'm gonna do :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep... we get the shaft again, why cant we have those cars... or atleast those engines, makes me wanna cry


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

Quepias said:


> That's what i'm gonna do :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really, so you got it here? hope you got an OEM one, there are lots of fiberglass copies running about here also. How much did you spend importing the grille, or I guess you have some relatives here?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

GTSboy said:


> really, so you got it here? hope you got an OEM one, there are lots of fiberglass copies running about here also. How much did you spend importing the grille, or I guess you have some relatives here?


It not the OEM one, its fiberglass but i can live with that 
:thumbup: My dad actually was the one who bought it that's why its fiberglass, 
he told me if i want the OEM one, i should sent him some money :crazy:  

how hard is it to get the GTS front bumpers? i think i can go with the fiberglass too, can you get that somewhere in Banawe or Evangelista?


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

Quepias said:


> It not the OEM one, its fiberglass but i can live with that
> :thumbup: My dad actually was the one who bought it that's why its fiberglass,
> he told me if i want the OEM one, i should sent him some money :crazy:
> 
> how hard is it to get the GTS front bumpers? i think i can go with the fiberglass too, can you get that somewhere in Banawe or Evangelista?


yes you could source out there and look for OEM B14 GTS bumpers but they are also hard to come by, even the local guys form Nissanbayan are having a hard time...of course you will need the lights too which you could probably buy there. Fiberglass shops also make them but the mesh will probably be different from the OEM one. I guess you are Filipino? (by the sound of your NF handle  )


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

GTSboy said:


> yes you could source out there and look for OEM B14 GTS bumpers but they are also hard to come by, even the local guys form Nissanbayan are having a hard time...of course you will need the lights too which you could probably buy there. Fiberglass shops also make them but the mesh will probably be different from the OEM one. I guess you are Filipino? (by the sound of your NF handle  )


Yah i'm pinoy, born and raise there.. and i love my Handle! lol :jump: Do you happen to know how much the bumpers (fiberglass) are? i know it's going to be cheaper compared to the OEM ones or is it the same?


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

not really scouted for prices but maybe a conservative price for a fiberglass copy is around P7,000-10,000??? ($150-$200) not really that sure though but definitely its going to be cheaper than an OEM one. But what's best if you could locate an OEM surplus maybe in Banawe, Evangelista, or if you have relatives in the provinces, in Apalit or Capalanagan, Pampanga


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GTSboy said:


> not really scouted for prices but maybe a conservative price for a fiberglass copy is around P7,000-10,000??? ($150-$200) not really that sure though but definitely its going to be cheaper than an OEM one. But what's best if you could locate an OEM surplus maybe in Banawe, Evangelista, or if you have relatives in the provinces, in Apalit or Capalanagan, Pampanga


check your pm. :thumbup:


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

GTSboy said:


> not really scouted for prices but maybe a conservative price for a fiberglass copy is around P7,000-10,000??? ($150-$200) not really that sure though but definitely its going to be cheaper than an OEM one. But what's best if you could locate an OEM surplus maybe in Banawe, Evangelista, or if you have relatives in the provinces, in Apalit or Capalanagan, Pampanga


I dont have relatives there, they're all in Batangas.. But i'm sure my pops will be able to find me one even if it's just fiberglass. Do u have a ball park how much the front bumper weighs and the dims? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> check your pm. :thumbup:


i belive i have an idea as to what this is about :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> are those G20 fog lights?
> 
> Looks good, now all you need is the bumper and you got a Sentra GTS:



That front valance is FUCKING HOT! :gasp: 

Sorry... couldn't control myself........


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

If anyone has info on getting a bumper like this let me know. I am interested. Do you guys think a OEM will bolt right up to USDM?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Front Grille*

GTS Boy or Queipas? I would luv to have a grille, is there anyway you could get another one here, and if so how much?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> GTS Boy or Queipas? I would luv to have a grille, is there anyway you could get another one here, and if so how much?


i bought mine in PI for 75 bucks, the grille, the clear head lights and corners. i think the grille only costs 35 bucks but u have to pay for shipping (i have no idea how much). you can copy mine if u want :cheers:


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

When I go back to the PI I plan on buying one of those suckers and carrying it on, or maybe I'll have to check it in, but that's free shipping right there! The grill is so tight!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Grille*

I will pay shipping if you could get me a quote to VA.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and a quote shipping to TX


----------

